# Moving from Canada



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Some airlines have a cargo option so you can ship your bags/boxes in a cargo plane like Emirates Cargo, try asking about that.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well when I shipped my stuff a few years back, it was through an NZ company, don't think it cost more than $500NZ and my things arrived in 2 months. Do you really need everything in those bags now or can you wait?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think in most cases, the company that hires you handles that or reimburses you so check if your company is going to do that for you. If so then just take them with you.


----------



## CNTOWER (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey Miky348, looking back on your post dated last fall, I imagine you have gone through the ordeal by now. Any info and tips? We will be going through the same thing from YYZ to DBX this summer.... thanks...


----------



## sheikhaa (Apr 13, 2011)

Seeing threads from Canadians gives me hope...I am planning to start applying early next year and currently researching as much as I can on scope and how to start the process of getting my resume across....totally off topic but do you mind me asking what field you two are in and any pointers you can give?


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

miky348 said:


> I haven't moved yet, may be by fall. Also, I did speak with freight agents for both Emirates & Etihad, and if its just few extra bags, then its better to check-in and pay the fee rather than having them shipped (the cost difference is not much, may be around $20/bag).
> 
> Good luck with everything.


Yea I did this with Emirates with everything I owned in the world... 4 suitcases 

FYI I am a field chemist in the oil industry.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Maybe this can be the official Canadian thread 

I strongly suggest checking in extra bags. Remember when you check-in extra bags - you don't pay for extra weight to size so the 'extra bag' can be 70 pounds. It's worth it considering that you take everything you have with you and not worry about what's stuck in customs without knowing.

And I work for a software company in oil and gas industry.


----------



## CNTOWER (Apr 9, 2011)

sheikhaa said:


> Seeing threads from Canadians gives me hope...I am planning to start applying early next year and currently researching as much as I can on scope and how to start the process of getting my resume across....totally off topic but do you mind me asking what field you two are in and any pointers you can give?


Aviation, engineer. Haven't quite started the process so no tips yet available.:confused2:


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

It would be nice to have an official Canadian thread lol. Hope you guys make it here after the summer. The heat will be a real shock. I've been a year and 4 months here and I'm still not used to it. As for your question, freight would be worth it if you have a lot more things like 10 gallons of maple syrup and poutine mix. if its just personal luggage, checked luggage would be better. Good luck with everything. btw I'm here to help look after my dad's business of steel fabrication. let me know if you need anything made out of steel lol.

PS. GO WINGS!!! Sorry guys


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

w_man said:


> Maybe this can be the official Canadian thread
> 
> .


Count me in...looking forward to meeting you folks. We need to find a place where we can watch hockey.

I still do have high hopes for SENS !!!:clap2:

And... the joke about poutine ? Who in hell (literally given the weather conditions) would bring that "Fatty" stuff!!!!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Oohh - I love poutine!!! Wish they made them here somewhere.

I don't even know who I'm going for .... probably Montreal. As a flames fan, it's against the hockey laws to cheer for Van!!

I can get the games on my Sling but the quality isn't great and the timings are worst. I normally try to PVR it via sling and watch the games at a reasonable time.


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

hey w_man,

where did you buy your sling box?

thanks


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

> And... the joke about poutine ? Who in hell (literally given the weather conditions) would bring that "Fatty" stuff!!!!


When I am not on my health kick, I love me some poutine but guess you are right about it being too hot for it. hummm......Tim Hortons Ice Cap with a shot of French Vanilla..................WIN!



> I don't even know who I'm going for .... probably Montreal. As a flames fan, it's against the hockey laws to cheer for Van!!


Vancouver is probably my biggest worry for the Wings right now. We shall see.



> I can get the games on my Sling but the quality isn't great and the timings are worst. I normally try to PVR it via sling and watch the games at a reasonable time.


I was gonna get a sling box too but wasn't sure if it was blocked by Etisalat or not. OSN has some games but not a lot.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Picked up the slingbox from future shop but had to ebay the sling catcher. Too bad they don't make those anymore as ebay is charging 3-6 times the original cost.

Don't worry about Van - they'll choke and Chicago will take the series


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

w_man said:


> Picked up the slingbox from future shop but had to ebay the sling catcher. Too bad they don't make those anymore as ebay is charging 3-6 times the original cost.
> 
> Don't worry about Van - they'll choke and Chicago will take the series


NICE!!! sorry Canuck_Sens


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

nitroproductions said:


> NICE!!! sorry Canuck_Sens


 Blv it or not, I miss my timmies. Could not help myself thinking about walking 300 meters to get my timmies at -25C right in January 

A great work out with a hot decent coffee :ranger:. I

I miss those rocket freezing days too.

Feel the knife of the frozen wind slicing your cheek is rejuvenating!!! 
nope I am not mad!!!


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Blv it or not, I miss my timmies. Could not help myself thinking about walking 300 meters to get my timmies at -25C right in January
> 
> A great work out with a hot decent coffee :ranger:. I
> 
> ...


Oh trust me you are not. I was so sick of 365 days of sun, and that too much brighter sunlight than we are use to back home, that I went back home this Jan for a month (ended up me staying for 2 months coz of some family stuff). I loved the cold so much. the -21C was awesome, till we got a dump and I spend 3 hours clearing my driveway. Still, it was worth it. 

I heard something about them openign a Timmies in Abu Dhabi? Any validity to that? I think it was posted on here a little while back. I would drive 3 hours for an Ice cap and a box of Timbits.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't know if I'd drive specially to AD but iced cap in Dubai would be a God send!!! Can you imagine a little timmies on JBR??!!!!!! Life - as we know it - would be complete  Heck - I bet they'd probably deliver here too!!


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

w_man said:


> I don't know if I'd drive specially to AD but iced cap in Dubai would be a God send!!! Can you imagine a little timmies on JBR??!!!!!! Life - as we know it - would be complete  Heck - I bet they'd probably deliver here too!!


A Timmies that deliver, now that would be something! lol


----------

